# A new member from Finland



## Tepsu (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello,
don't know were to start.., my story is such a long and complicated one. Anyway, I'm self-diagnosed with DP/DR. My "official" diagnosis is moderate panic disorder and severe depression. DP/DR are "just" the symptoms of those "real" disorders, as all the doctors have told me. Since I have a long history with this (read: I know better), I can't share their opinions.

At the moment my situation is quite extreme, I'm really desperate and literally a prisoner in my own home. Can't go anywhere cause my DP/DR is so bad 

It would be nice to find people to talk to, especially people with a similar situation.

I'll write more another time, feeling quite awful & dizzy right now.


----------



## haked off (Feb 2, 2008)

hi there i dont realy know how forums work but im willing to give it a go just to talk to someone who feels like i do. ive felt exactly the same as you do for years now and ive allways felt like the only one. i wouldnt wish this illness on my worst enemy yet i feel a litle better knowing im not the only one. i dont know if that makes any sense :?


----------



## Tepsu (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been so down lately. I have lots of suicidal thoughts and I'm very depressed. It's so hard to even imagine that I could get better anymore.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi.. I'm from Norway and feel totally alone with my DP.. I've had it for a month now, and I actually at one point thought I was getting better, but now I can't even remember what "myself" really feels like.. I'm desperate, my doctor just sent me home without any help at all.. 
Anyway, I know how you feel, and it's a bit comforting to know I'm not the only one on this side of the planet that feels unreal... :?


----------



## GoneInSpace (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi there,

I am in quite a similar situation. I have bene diagnosed with depression and anxiety and been told that the depersonalisation is a symptom of those. I suppse they are all related. I too have become a prisoner in my own home.

It would be cool to chat with you. Send me a PM if you my MSN or AIM...


----------



## SpanishMoon (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello!
Sorry for my english, is very bad because i?m from Spain. I understand you. My DP/DR is terrible too...I have DP for 10 years, but until a year ago could make normal life. Now my life is like a bad dream, a nightmare
But I?making discoveries about it, i think there are other causes besides anxiety.

Much courage and not give up!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Welcome welcome =).


----------

